# Scheduling software recommendation request



## tacotory (Jul 25, 2005)

I am looking for a scheduling software recommendation. I have done some searches and haven't really seen what I am looking for. I don't need something that integrates with the rest of my software. I use QB for my books and invoicing and excel for my estimates and those both work good for me. 

A bit of background. I am a small custom builder/ remodeler and myself and one other guy manage all of our projects. Really I manage everything on a global scale and he is my field superintendent. What I am looking for is a software program that will allow me to show all of our company projects on a master schedule, as well as be able to detail the specific tasks of a project *and* show my personal tasks/ appointments on one "sheet of paper". 

I want something that is intuitive and simple, but smart enough to be able to work with the builder's work process/ cycle. I want tasks to be able to be tied to one another so that if you push one task/ trade, it pushes everything that is on the same path.

Does this exist??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Very far* from simple, but it does what you are looking for.

http://constructionsuite.com/

I use it (at least 10% of what it can do :laughing I find it extreme overkill in my situation.

I'm guessing microsoft project may work for your application better.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

look up GnattProject.
We've been trying it out. Pretty simple, but also a bit scarce on help (but it is free!).
~Matt


----------



## Ohiobuilder (Feb 16, 2007)

Written by a builder for builders. 

http://www.virtualboss.net/index.htm


----------



## tacotory (Jul 25, 2005)

BreyerConstruct said:


> look up GnattProject.
> We've been trying it out. Pretty simple, but also a bit scarce on help (but it is free!).
> ~Matt



Thanks to everyone for the input- I really appreciate it!:thumbup:

I think I am going to give the GanttProject a try for a bit. I like the looks of the ConstructionSuite software, but free is a pretty good price! :whistling

Anyone have a schedule that they have for a new home that they'd care to scare so I am not starting from scratch?? 

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

UDA is a great all in program


----------



## blogsiter (Nov 8, 2010)

tacotory said:


> I am looking for a scheduling software recommendation. I have done some searches and haven't really seen what I am looking for. I don't need something that integrates with the rest of my software. I use QB for my books and invoicing and excel for my estimates and those both work good for me.
> 
> A bit of background. I am a small custom builder/ remodeler and myself and one other guy manage all of our projects. Really I manage everything on a global scale and he is my field superintendent. What I am looking for is a software program that will allow me to show all of our company projects on a master schedule, as well as be able to detail the specific tasks of a project *and* show my personal tasks/ appointments on one "sheet of paper".
> 
> ...


HI tacotory Try these Software :

► GranttProject [Free]
► Joho [Online Project Management]
► MindJet 

Joho and Mindjet Easy-to-use. Enjoy Dude!


----------



## Carmello (Nov 19, 2010)

I am starting to use google calendars. You can can multiple people accessing each calendar with different levels of accessibility. Also I you have an iPhone, you can update tasks on the computer in the office, and your super should be able to see tasks updated on his iPhone. And vice versa.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Virtual Boss does it all!


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

Please give links to what you recommend.
Thanks


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

*Virtual Boss*



Magic Hammer said:


> Please give links to what you recommend.
> Thanks


http://www.virtualboss.net/screenshots/tasklistscreen.htm


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

I use Tom's Planner, simple and cheap and it's online ($10 per month).
www.tomsplanner.com/


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Magic Hammer said:


> Please give links to what you recommend.
> Thanks





Ohiobuilder said:


> Written by a builder for builders.
> 
> http://www.virtualboss.net/index.htm


It was already listed. No need to be redundant.


----------

